# Cardarine (gw)best brand



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

can you recommend a good brand for cardarine ?

maxmuscle seems to dont have it on their website

jwsupps dna brand ?

musclerage ?

predarornutrition fusion supps brand ?

thanks a lot for your help


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Umbrella research seems to be the premium brand of sarms and things alike these days


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Umbrella research seems to be the premium brand of sarms and things alike these days


 Im gonna check these guys. Dont a fan of liquid solution but if its legit so i will go for them


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

supertesty said:


> Im gonna check these guys. Dont a fan of liquid solution but if its legit so i will go for them


 They're a little on the steep side (mainly down to shipping weirdly) but heard from several people I trust that they're most definitely g2g


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

swole troll said:


> They're a little on the steep side (mainly down to shipping weirdly) but heard from several people I trust that they're most definitely g2g


 Whats their Website ? Cant find anything ...

thanks


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

supertesty said:


> Whats their Website ? Cant find anything ...
> 
> thanks


 https://www.urcl.co.uk


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I used max muscle and it was definitely legit


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

drwae said:


> I used max muscle and it was definitely legit


 I dont know why there is no cadarine on their website anymore


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

their peptides are way to cheap to be any good, to be honest, plus they miss out vital information on some of the peptides, such as Hexeralin will affect sleep if taken in the afternoon and later plus is the only GHRP that desensitizers receptors and needs to be cycled.


----------



## HAMYAI (Feb 22, 2010)

Like already mentioned , Umbrella Research.. Currently using the cardarine 20mg in the morning for 10 days.. Amazing..coulf fell the difference in stamina after 2nd day.. added in their s23 5 days ago and I am amazed at how good it is..

Previously only ran several cycles of pretty much every streoid over 15 years.

Was skeptical till alot of my friends started sarms... Very impressed so far.


----------

